# 64- 65 suspension question



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, ive noticed in my many years of being a 64-65 gto freak, quite a few have what old timers like myself call bachelors lean. (left rear of car slightly lower than right) its not from played out rear coil springs. an old gto trick to make your car have a more aggresive stance is to install convertible rear coils in a hardtop or coupe. it works well, but the car will still have that slight lean if it already existed. im not sure why this is common among 64 -65 gtos. upper coil spring mounts look good....rickm


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I notice it more in the front then the back. Like the drivers side front coil bucket is deaper on that side or something. New springs didn't help at all.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the same issue on my 70 Lemans and the 70 Cutlass I just got. Figured I put the spring in wrong-Lemans, or the spring is shot-Cutlass. Put 4 spacers in the Cutlass to correct it, spring is shot. Funny lesson, rear end crooked new rear springs don't fix it. Put a jack on the drivers front and levelled the rear. Also, do AC springs have a r and l for the compressor, may have them backwards on my Lemans.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

as far as i know, front coils for an air conditioned car are stiffer, no L and R . and can be installed in a non a.c. car to make it handle better. i did it to my 64 gto. your rear end problem sounds like maybe the control arms, bushings. or maybe rear crossmember is at fault. dont think you can install rear springs wrong. top mount will have a channel where end of coil should be. maybe car was in accident. rickm


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 GTO has no lean whatsoever. My '67 does, though. Left side. The best cure I have found is Air Lift air bags, plumbed seperately so you can adjust pressures side to side. They've been used on GTO's since '64 for drag racing. Rukee has them on his '65....I think the lean has to do with possible body mount sag, or spring positioning, though I've replaced the springs in both of my GTO's (and several others) and the height/stance never changed.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe do an A/C spring in the left front?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

your right, my 64 bobcat had them but by the time i got the car (4th owner) they were ruptured so i took them out and chucked them.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, geeteeohguy mentioned you have airlift airbags on your '65. i thinking of installing a set on my '65. i was looking at them on the airlift co. website. i have a couple of questions. looks like they come with spacers that mount above and below the bags. do they interfere with lower coil spring clamps in any way? where is the nipple on the bag located after mounting? roughly, how much lift do you get from them? i know their not like air shocks. im looking for just a small amount of lift on the left side rear. rickm


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with GeeTee, mine sagged a bit on the left rear after all new AC/wagon springs, the air-bags if plumbed separately let you put a few pounds more in that side and also stiffen up the body roll on aggressive turns without being harsh like air shocks. They will not lift it much they just keep it from being Mushy and eating wide tires with the inner wheel house edge.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have them on my 4Runner. Rukee has them on his '65. The bags are easy to install, though and will cure your problem without messing with the ride. They will improve handling and traction, if plumbed seperately. I've had mine for 12 years and have done extensive off roading with an overloaded truck.....they are bulletproof. I will probably install a set in my '65.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*lean correction?*

Gents, I bought these from the parts Place a couple years back. They are for a 67 GTO. I THINK they go on top of the front springs to level or lift the car (probably1/2-3/4 inch)...I no longer need them, they are brand new. If any of you NEED them, PM me...they are a "PAY IT FORWARD" item...so you pay postage only. I posted them here instead of the for sale section, because it seemed pertinent to the discussion. ERIC :cheers


----------

